# Officer Frank Hennesey NYPD



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*NYPD officer suffers fatal heart attack*

*Nine-year veteran was responding to a call when he collapsed*

*







Eyewitness News' Jeff Pegues*

*(Parkville, Brooklyn -WABC, January 10, 2006)*

An NYPD officer is dead tonight after suffering a heart attack while answering a call about a man with a gun.Eyewitness News reporter Jeff Pegues is live in Parkville, Brooklyn with details.

Late last night the officer was responding to a call. He stepped off his police scooter and he collapsed. His partner tried to revive him but sadly, it wasn't enough. Officer Frank Hennesey didn't make it. With dozens of officers standing vigil outside Downstate Medical Center in Brooklyn, Mayor Michael Bloomberg left the hospital without comment.

The news was not good. A 35-year-old officer from Brooklyn's 70th Precinct had died. Frank Hennesey was on the job last night. PBA President Pat Lynch says the couple of months are taking a toll on the men and women in blue.

Pat Lynch, P.B.A. President: "You can imagine the sorrow that's in the station house, in such a short period of time we have to bury another brother police officer."

Police sources tell Eyewitness News that the 35-year-old officer died of an apparent heart attack.

Pat Lynch, P.B.A. President: "When that police officer steps off from work, they may never come back, and here's another case where the stresses of this job literally broke this police officer's heart."

Today the traditional black and purple bunting was draped across the entrance to the 70th Precinct as the NYPD mourned another fallen officer.

The official cause of death will be determined by the medical examiner's office, perhaps in the next couple of days. Officer Hennesey was a nine-year veteran. He was married and he leaves behind two children. (Copyright 2006 WABC-TV)


----------

